# Batch datei soll Java starten



## patrick-ratz (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo , ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich möchte gerne eine Batch datei schreiben, die folgendes kann:

start cmd.exe javac test.java

aber irgentwie tuts das nicht ... bräuchte mal rat


----------



## sheel (12. Dezember 2010)

Das "start cmd.exe" lässt du am besten weg, "javac ..." reicht vollkommen aus.

Und was bedeutet "tuts das nicht"? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Welche?


----------



## Patrick-Ratz (12. Dezember 2010)

-.- toll jetzt kann ich keine datein mehr öffnen 

fehler:  Execption in thread "Main"

- hab schon alles versucht ... nichts tuts mehr


----------



## sheel (12. Dezember 2010)

Nocheinmal: Beschreib genauer.

Was heißt du "kannst keine Dateien mehr öffnen" ?
Was hast du gemacht?

Und bitte die komplette Fehlermeldung.
Das nur diese fünf Worte da stehen, glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## zeja (12. Dezember 2010)

Geht's hier jetzt um eine Batch-Datei oder um ein Java-Programm?

Was willst du im Grunde machen? Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen anderen Lösungsansatz...


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey,


laut deinem Titel willst du "JAVA" starten...meinst du damit kompilieren und starten?

Den Befehl, den du geschrieben hast, kompiliert deine .java Datei und möglicherweise fehlen dir Parameter wie Classpath etc.

Falls du nur eine kompilierte .jar (JAVA) starten möchtest, reicht



> java -jar Anwendung.jar


ggf. noch ein @echo off oder so rein, damit in der Console kein Text erscheint.

mfg
bo


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2010)

Immer schoen wie man in die Glaskugel schauen muss -.- Ne genaue Fehlerbeschreibung und Beschreibung was du moechtst und wir muessten nicht raten.


----------

